# Ended M1T cycle : Results



## maze (Mar 13, 2004)

I ended my 24 day M1T cycle and here are the stats:

Age: 28
Height: 5' 7"
Started: 164lbs

Supplements:

Higher Power M1T (bb.com)
Desiccated Liver: 5g-7g a day
Liv.52 

<b>1st week</b>:

5mg 30-40 min before workout
or 5mg @ morning on non training days

Ended: 170lbs

Side Effects:

HBP: 134 / 90 
(I started taking Q10 [100mg] and upped my Omega3 dose to 6g a day) 

<b>2nd week</b>:

10mg split ( 5mg @ morning, 5mg 8 hrs latter)

Ended: 174lbs

Lowered my blood pressure to 120/78 AVG

Side Effects:

Bloating (Water): OMG I felt full all of the time. Low appetite.

Started to notice hair loss in the pillow.
(My family has a history of hair loss)


<b>3rd week</b>:

10mg split ( 5mg @ morning, 5mg 8 hrs latter)

Ended: 176lbs

Note: Strength gains were very high on this week.

Side Effects:

Libido loss, testicles size decresed.
Felt tired, had to take naps.
Acne (4-5 in back).


Totals:  

Gained 12lbs
Bench Press: + 25lbs
Squat: + 60lbs
Deadlift: + 20lbs



Now I am starting my PCT with Nolvadex (Genox) @ 20mg a day. I will continue to take the Liv.52 for the duration of the PCT.



maze


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 13, 2004)

looks like u gained some good mass...

happy for ya bro...


----------



## X Ring (Mar 14, 2004)

hmm that hair loss concerns me b/c I am about to order this and my family has a pretty serious history of it.  Could wait til summer when I shave my head anyway


----------



## topolo (Mar 14, 2004)

thats great


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 14, 2004)

LETS SEE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2004)

Maze, my total gains on a 4 week M1T cycle almost exactly mirror yours.  I also noted that strength gains were the most pronounced on weeks 3 and 4, while weight gain was more apparent in weeks 1 and 2. 

Like you I had to take a nap almost daily (sometimes twice!), even stacking with 4AD.  I had acne not on my back, but profusely around my nose.

The only suggestion I'd make is unless you are planning on an extended period of Nolva at 20 mg (like 6 weeks or so), I'd start at 40 mg ED for the first two weeks, then back off to 20 mg the next two weeks.


----------



## maze (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. But my supply of nolva is limited  to 30 days @ 20mg.  For my next cycle I will get more. 

... And sorry HoldDaMayo but no pics this time...


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 14, 2004)

does your training volume increase while on M1T? I know it is recommended to up protien to 2g per lb.


----------



## maze (Mar 14, 2004)

I had 1g x lb on non workout days and 1.5g   x lb on workout days...

My routine stayed the same 4 day split.

1. Legs
2. Bis & Tris
rest
4. Chest + Showlders
3. Back + Calves
rest
rest


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 15, 2004)

mt split is identical. sweet


----------

